# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Ahmadinexhad kërkon hetim për sulmet e 11 shtatorit 2001

## ximi_abedini

Martë, 13 Prill 2010 18:57   Shkruar nga alsat 

Presidenti iranian Mahmud Ahmadinexhad i kërkuar organizatës së Kombeve të Bashkuara fillimin e një hetimi për sulmet e 11 shtatorit të 2001 mbi Kullat Binjake në Nju Jork. Minimumi që mund të bëjë Ban Ki Mun është ngritja e një komisioni hetimor të pavaruar dhe të besueshëm mbi faktorët reale që qëndrojnë pas sulmeve të 11 shtatorit, deklaroi lideri iranian për televizionin shtetëror në Teheran.
Ahmadinexhad gjithmonë ka shprehur dyshimet e tij mbi tragjedinë e 11 shtatorit dhe mbi autorësinë e atentateve. Ai shpesh e ka cilësuar sulmin ndaj Kullave Binjake si pretekst për nisjen e luftërave në Irak dhe Afganistan.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Do ishte mire te filloheshte nje hetim i tille!!
Do te kishin dale per mejdani shum idiotlleqe te bera nga disa elemet mbrenda qeverise amerkane.

GV_USA

----------


## mesia4ever

Po shpresoj se do te behet, sidomos pas kerkeses se Gostivari_usa. lol :buzeqeshje:

----------


## martini1984

> Martë, 13 Prill 2010 18:57   Shkruar nga alsat 
> 
> Presidenti iranian Mahmud Ahmadinexhad i kërkuar organizatës së Kombeve të Bashkuara fillimin e një hetimi për sulmet e 11 shtatorit të 2001 mbi Kullat Binjake në Nju Jork. Minimumi që mund të bëjë Ban Ki Mun është ngritja e një komisioni hetimor të pavaruar dhe të besueshëm mbi faktorët reale që qëndrojnë pas sulmeve të 11 shtatorit, deklaroi lideri iranian për televizionin shtetëror në Teheran.
> Ahmadinexhad gjithmonë ka shprehur dyshimet e tij mbi tragjedinë e 11 shtatorit dhe mbi autorësinë e atentateve. Ai shpesh e ka cilësuar sulmin ndaj Kullave Binjake si pretekst për nisjen e luftërave në Irak dhe Afganistan.


Pa marre parasysh rrethanat,faktet dhe justifikimet e atehershme,pikerisht ky duhet te dali ne banken e te akuzuarve qe me ata fahedinet e vet masakroi studenta gra dhe vajza.

----------


## the admiral

> Pa marre parasysh rrethanat,faktet dhe justifikimet e atehershme,pikerisht ky duhet te dali ne banken e te akuzuarve qe me ata fahedinet e vet masakroi studenta gra dhe vajza.


po ato dhjetra diktatore neper afrike qe ti dhe shumica ketu nuk ja keni degjuar as emrin? ata jane 100 here me te keqinj se ky psikopati i iranit. sa vete duhet te kalonin ne banken e te akuzuarve perpara tij? ti qenke ne dieni te atyre dhjetra masakrave apo vrasjeve te ketij, ndersa per ato mijera vrasje te bera nga homologet e tij neper afrike nuk di gje... propaganda informative ka bere pre te shumta.

----------


## martini1984

> po ato dhjetra diktatore neper afrike qe ti dhe shumica ketu nuk ja keni degjuar as emrin? ata jane 100 here me te keqinj se ky psikopati i iranit. sa vete duhet te kalonin ne banken e te akuzuarve perpara tij? ti qenke ne dieni te atyre dhjetra masakrave apo vrasjeve te ketij, ndersa per ato mijera vrasje te bera nga homologet e tij neper afrike nuk di gje... propaganda informative ka bere pre te shumta.


Mbase i kam degjuar se s'jam shume i informuar si puna jote,me mjafton Google!
Idiotish oder?
Sa per i kam degjuar,avash ti ???

----------


## Gj.Fishta

> Pa marre parasysh rrethanat,faktet dhe justifikimet e atehershme,pikerisht ky duhet te dali ne banken e te akuzuarve qe me ata fahedinet e vet masakroi studenta gra dhe vajza.


Si thoshte ai i urti ? : _Të vrasësh një njeri është vrasje, kurse të vrasësh miliona njerëz është statistikë._

Un i jap te drejtj kerkesës së Ahmadinexhadit.

Le të ndëshkohet edhe Amerika për krimet e bera an e kend botës ! 
Pse gjithmon shtetet e supozuara per krime, e paguajn per te tjerat ?

----------


## Force-Intruder

U tha u be! Tani qe tha Ahmadiu me gjithe Ajatollahun, neser ne Amerike fillon hetimi per 11 Shtatorin.

Se shpejti pritet qe Irani ti kerkoje SHBA edhe zbardhjen e vrasjes se JFK.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Po shpresoj se do te behet, sidomos pas kerkeses se Gostivari_usa. lol


Jo per mua, sepse une e di te verteten, por per per ato si puna jote me gjysme tru ne koke, dhe ate gjysme qe e keni , as cereku nuk ju punon!!!

GV_USA

----------


## niku-nyc

U ben dhe Islamofobet te zgjuar dhe per te treguar njerzve me llogjik kush ka tru...


Sigurisht e dime qe 11 Shtatori nuk ndodhi se e ben Cifutet...edhe vullkanin ne Islande e kan ber Cifutet! 

Presim konferencen e re te Ahmadinexhan te denoncoj Cifutet dhe Ameriken per vullkanin ne Islande sepse po e demtojn boten shume.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> U ben dhe Islamofobet te zgjuar dhe per te treguar njerzve me llogjik kush ka tru...
> 
> 
> Sigurisht e dime qe 11 Shtatori nuk ndodhi se e ben Cifutet...edhe vullkanin ne Islande e kan ber Cifutet! 
> 
> Presim konferencen e re te Ahmadinexhan te denoncoj Cifutet dhe Ameriken per vullkanin ne Islande sepse po e demtojn boten shume.


Shko bej detyrat e shtepise , cfar te te them tjeter!!! Pastaj me thua pse ju them disave se jan pa try, cfar te te them ty tani a?!!! 
Sa per info, dy muaj pas renies se kullave binjane , ne themelet e saj akoma po nxireshte metal ( hekur ) i shkrire !!!
Tani shko ben nje kerkim ne interent dhe shiko se cfar temperature arin djegja e kerozines dhe ne cfar tempetarure shkrihet hekuri , dhe cfar temperature duhet te kete hekuri qe te qendroj ne gjendje te shkrire me shum se DY MUAJ!!!!
Sic te thash ne fillim, shko bej detyrat e shtepise, dhe me jep pergjigje.

GV_USA

----------


## niku-nyc

E cfare po na thua qe shperthimi dhe renia e kullave nuk u be nga djegja e benzines e kombinuar me temperaturen e djegjes nen tokesore se struktures te kolonave dobta qe mbante gjith strukturen celike nuk u be nga avioni?

Edhe avioni qe goditi ishte prej filmave Hollywood?


Plus celiku qe u be ne kulla qe ne fillim nuk ishte celik i ngurt (ishte teper i holle me pak se 1 inch) dhe nuk ishte krijuar te permbante nje presion kaq te madh. Alumini qe u dogj beri ate llaven e verdh. Celiku i shkrire u gjet vetem ne disa vende (pockets) e jo si ne pellg fabrike, dicka qe eshte normale, per nje strukture me nje celik shume te holle dhe me kaq shume rrenoja te kombinuar nga disa godina. 



Te keshilloj te shkosh tek _pbs.org/wgbh/nova_ edhe ta demaskosh vet keto konspiracione qe si cdo konspiracion tjeter, kur dikush nuk arrin dot nje koknluzion shkence gjithnje e quan konspiracion.




Po tjeter konspiracion cili eshte Holokosti?

----------


## soni12

> Shko bej detyrat e shtepise , cfar te te them tjeter!!! Pastaj me thua pse ju them disave se jan pa try, cfar te te them ty tani a?!!! 
> Sa per info, dy muaj pas renies se kullave binjane , ne themelet e saj akoma po nxireshte metal ( hekur ) i shkrire !!!
> Tani shko ben nje kerkim ne interent dhe shiko se cfar temperature arin djegja e kerozines dhe ne cfar tempetarure shkrihet hekuri , dhe cfar temperature duhet te kete hekuri qe te qendroj ne gjendje te shkrire me shum se DY MUAJ!!!!
> Sic te thash ne fillim, shko bej detyrat e shtepise, dhe me jep pergjigje.
> 
> GV_USA


Gostivari,me duket se kemi lexu te njejtin material,por me duket se ke kuptu gabim.Kur ato thonin qe eshte gjetur hekur i shkrire pas dy muajsh,dmth qe ishte shkri dhe nuk kishte me formene derdhjes se kornizes sic ishte fabrikuar,pra i shkrire dhe i ngurtesuar.jo se ishte i shkrire i lenget pas 2 muajsh.

----------


## Lupetto06

Shume interesante kjo tema juaj. Akoma me interesante se rrezimi i kullave binjake eshte goditja e Pentagonit nga nje aeroplan linje. Per cudi asnje shenje nga aeroplani dhe u tha se i gjithe trupi i tij (aeroplanit) kishte "avulluar" ne impakt se bashku me TURBINAT E MOTOREVE !! 
Ne fakt u gjet nje turbin e ngjshme me raketat e ushtrise amerikane!!

Mos valle Pentagonin e goditen vete amerikanet, ashtu sikurse kullat binjake, me qellim nisjen e luftes ne Afganistan dhe Irak? Nuk do ishte hera e pare qe USA vepron keshtu me qellim nisjen e nje lufte, ne kurriz te popullit te saj dhe popujve te tjere per te kenaqur urine dhe pangopesione e disa korporatave.

Si thoni?

----------


## Force-Intruder

Na thuaj ndonje gje qe nuk dime.

----------


## Qyfyre

> Shume interesante kjo tema juaj. Akoma me interesante se rrezimi i kullave binjake eshte goditja e Pentagonit nga nje aeroplan linje. Per cudi asnje shenje nga aeroplani dhe u tha se i gjithe trupi i tij (aeroplanit) kishte "avulluar" ne impakt se bashku me TURBINAT E MOTOREVE !! 
> Ne fakt u gjet nje turbin e ngjshme me raketat e ushtrise amerikane!!
> 
> Mos valle Pentagonin e goditen vete amerikanet, ashtu sikurse kullat binjake, me qellim nisjen e luftes ne Afganistan dhe Irak? Nuk do ishte hera e pare qe USA vepron keshtu me qellim nisjen e nje lufte, ne kurriz te popullit te saj dhe popujve te tjere per te kenaqur urine dhe pangopesione e disa korporatave.
> 
> Si thoni?


Po mire e zeme se e ka bere USA vete, po me verte ti beson se do ta kishin bere kaq trashe. Ti fusnin avion ushtarak dhe te thone ishte avion linje?

Shif kur te dali ndonjeri te thote qe cdo gje qe eshte treguar ne TV eshte xhiruar ne Hollivud se kullat binjake jane akoma aty, nuk jane rrezuar.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Gostivari,me duket se kemi lexu te njejtin material,por me duket se ke kuptu gabim.Kur ato thonin qe eshte gjetur hekur i shkrire pas dy muajsh,dmth qe ishte shkri dhe nuk kishte me formene derdhjes se kornizes sic ishte fabrikuar,pra i shkrire dhe i ngurtesuar.jo se ishte i shkrire i lenget pas 2 muajsh.


Jo jo ti e ke kuptuar gabim, hekuri edhe pas dy muajve kishte qene ne gjendje te lenget. Lexo ma shum , cfar te te them tjeter.

Me Respekt 
GV_USA

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Po mire e zeme se e ka bere USA vete, po me verte ti beson se do ta kishin bere kaq trashe. Ti fusnin avion ushtarak dhe te thone ishte avion linje?
> 
> Shif kur te dali ndonjeri te thote qe cdo gje qe eshte treguar ne TV eshte xhiruar ne Hollivud se kullat binjake jane akoma aty, nuk jane rrezuar.


Kush e dogji parlamentin Gjerman?!! Ke degjuar per djegjen e Raishtagut ose jo?!! Shko lexo ma shum!!!

Nuk eshte hera e pare qe qeverite e ndryshme bejne akte terroriste, dhe nuk do te jete as e fundit!

Lexo ma shum . Kaq kam per te te thene.

GV_USA

----------


## martini1984

> Jo jo ti e ke kuptuar gabim, hekuri edhe pas dy muajve kishte qene ne gjendje te lenget. Lexo ma shum , cfar te te them tjeter.
> 
> Me Respekt 
> GV_USA


U zhduken 2.000.000 ton hekur nga te panjohurit.
Lexo dhe shiko me shume.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Gostivari,me duket se kemi lexu te njejtin material,por me duket se ke kuptu gabim.Kur ato thonin qe eshte gjetur hekur i shkrire pas dy muajsh,dmth qe ishte shkri dhe nuk kishte me formene derdhjes se kornizes sic ishte fabrikuar,pra i shkrire dhe i ngurtesuar.jo se ishte i shkrire i lenget pas 2 muajsh.


Soni edhe dicka tjeter, sa per info, e di ti qe ekziston nje organizate e quajtuar " arkitektet per te verteten e 11 Shtatorit" . 
Jane mbi 1000 arkitekt qe nuk pranojne verzionin zyrtar sa i perket kullave binjake dhe se me fakte dhe argumenta provojne se ne renien e kullave eshte perdorur lenda djegese e quajtur nano termit.

Lexo ma shum ne kete web faqe :

www.ae911truth.org/


GV_USA

P.S." Vetem mos me thuaj se keto arkitektet jane debila dhe sdine asgje  :buzeqeshje:  "

----------

